

10 Commandments of Web Design by Luke W. - rodriguezcommaj
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1727

======
Zimahl
I think I found the proper link:

<http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1697>

------
portmanteaufu
Cached:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OeGNZe4...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:OeGNZe4wMJUJ:www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp%3F1697+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
frncscgmz
This is linking to the "Mobile Devices Per Day article".

~~~
sukuriant
The page under the "Writings" tab also points to the same article.
Furthermore, the link numbers go 1727, 1728, 1727, 1725, so I can't guess the
number based on the ordering, either.

~~~
neogodless
I was doing the exact same thing!

